# College professor ignoring emails?



## RCP08 (Sep 9, 2013)

Does anyone get this? I know they're busy but my email was regarding a transfer which is pretty important. Why can't people just acknowledge the email and say they'll reply later?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah, very annoying thing, I've had it happen to me. Didn't he give out his cellphone number? That's what all professors do at my university.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

RCP08 said:


> Does anyone get this? I know they're busy but my email was regarding a transfer which is pretty important. Why can't people just acknowledge the email and say they'll reply later?


Don't take it personal. They are swamped this time of year and probably just didn't have time to respond. I'd leave a voicemail if you have the number as people generally do better about checking and responding to them.


----------



## Rapahannock (Sep 9, 2013)

I usually request read receipts with important emails. Most professors have their prefered form of communication. While some may check their emails several times a day or when a notification alert presents itself, others find it more easier for them to just check them at set times a day. Also a good email title is important.


----------

